# Scrapyard find



## poppaclutch (Dec 16, 2013)

A picture is worth a thousand words and in this case none of them suitable for this forum.


----------



## brasssmanget (Dec 16, 2013)

Is that really a torched Thompson? Looks like the receiver is obliterated, but it's hard to tell from the pics.....maybe someone had a bring back or a no-no unregistered one stashed and decided to dump it quick! Compensator any good?:thinking:


----------



## poppaclutch (Dec 16, 2013)

brasssmanget said:


> Is that really a torched Thompson? Looks like the receiver is obliterated, but it's hard to tell from the pics.....maybe someone had a bring back or a no-no unregistered one stashed and decided to dump it quick! Compensator any good?:thinking:



Compensator is about the only thing that is good along with the front grip.


----------



## road (Dec 17, 2013)

betcha that could tell a few good stories 

nice find


----------



## genec (Dec 17, 2013)

If you saw what those things do to your Brass you probably wouldn't want one anyway, I bought my first one for $110 sold it three months later for 150.  Besides being extremely heavy and not very accurate  past 50 yards.


----------



## brasssmanget (Dec 18, 2013)

genec said:


> If you saw what those things do to your Brass you probably wouldn't want one anyway, I bought my first one for $110 sold it three months later for 150.  Besides being extremely heavy and not very accurate  past 50 yards.



All true, but still - if I could find one now for $150.00 [I know - not gonna happen] I'd be all over it - especially an M1A. Even a semi SBR would be OK :thumbsup:


----------



## poppaclutch (Dec 18, 2013)

It gets better. I went to the scrapyard today and the crane operator told me I missed a BAR.


----------

